# Sooo angry..



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

This morning on fb I noticed a worrying status from a so called rescue. Basically it was moaning that her vets refused to see her anymore due to the huge vet bill they have, which in it's self is a worrying thing to here from a rescue, but it gets worse....
She then went on to say that because of this she had a rabbit on her lap that was in great pain, not eating or pooping. So what was she doing you ask?? Taking him to another vets surely you ask???

Nope, she just sat there moaning on fb that she doesn't get any help from the general public and just allowed the rabbit to die :frown2:

I couldn't just say nothing, I had to comment  I started with: If you can't afford treatment you shouldn't take the animals in, not exactly rescuing them are you??????? How about phone someone that can offer vet treatment rather than allowing the rabbit to die????

Their response: we have sorted out with the vets now, we aren't taking in any more untill we have rheomed the ones we have.

I replied: maybe you should have thought about that before allowing an animal to die on your lap, rather than moaning on fb you should have done ANYTHING to get vet treatment....

Now this is the response that really makes me mad: we tried everything seriously we did minty had alot of health problem hun

Firstly NO you didn't try everything, you failed to take to a vets 
Secondly I am NOT her hun :mad5:


Ohhh and to top it all off I have been informed, she also breeds the rescues 

Sorry rant over, I just needed to get that off my chest. :incazzato:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh some people......I just have no words to comment on how stupid people are these days 

Not getting treatment for a bunny in pain AND breeding rescue rabbits, sounds like this person needs to be reported as that is not right.

If this person cant afford vet bills and the vet wont see her anymore because of the bill that has been run up then surely the 'rescue' should try and find homes for the rabbits they have because how are they going to afford vet care in the future? And what about vaccinations, neutering and spaying?

I know rescues struggle but I have never known one that doesn't get vet treatment because they cant afford it


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

What rescue is this?  sounds like the animals need to be re-rescued


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

Exactly, most rescues will organise fund-raisers so that they can clear vet bills, this one just moans on fb that no one helps 

I just got so angry at the lack of emotion, they still don't see that they did anything wrong. What makes it worse is the rabbit was treatable


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

OctodonDegus said:


> What rescue is this?  sounds like the animals need to be re-rescued


I'll pm you.


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks 

Ugh its so annoying


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Would you mind Pming me the rescue name as well? I like to make sure I know who not to deal with.

That is pretty appalling. And why on earth is she breeding from rescues?!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd like to know as well.

How can you class yourself as a rescue if you breed as well?! Doesn't that go against everything any good rescue believes in? I'm using "you" as a general term not aimed at Bernie .


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

there is a woman in sheffield with a 'rescue' who also breeds  she keeps several rabbits in hutches no bigger than 3 foot.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

That is appalling! Is it a recognised rescue? They talk of BYBs but this is just the same...back yard rescues  xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

niki87 said:


> That is appalling! Is it a recognised rescue? They talk of BYBs but this is just the same...back yard rescues  xx


No not a recognised rescue hun, they come across as breeders that take in "rescues" as she calls them. I am genuinely shocked and stunned that she felt moaning on fb about a dying rabbit was the right thing to do


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> No not a recognised rescue hun, they come across as breeders that take in "rescues" as she calls them. I am genuinely shocked and stunned that she felt moaning on fb about a dying rabbit was the right thing to do


I can imagine...its awful!!! Anyone that gives half a s*** about the animals will do whatever it takes for a sick animal!!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Disgusting!!! You should report her to the RSPCA just so it goes on file I know they wont do anything. But it would be awful if something bad was happening and they didnt investigate because they had never previously received any complaints.


----------



## lennysmum (Jul 19, 2011)

Stupid B***h .........


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

It's more bunny collecting than rescuing. What a moron


----------



## hayleypope (Dec 8, 2011)

Rrabbit's should not be kept in three foot huchest I hate it when breeders pack them in makes me angry they are not machines they need space to exercise and space for toys and enrichment hoe they can say they are a rescue is ridiculous those poor animals need rescue no point though rspca are a waste of space they can't do anything if animals are fed and watered and proof of veterinary care


----------

